#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Goed opletten bij gebruik van Co2 jets?

## G.P.Fransen

Goed opletten bij gebruik van Co2 jets? 

Is dat nodig? xD

Geloof mij de fotograaf op onderstaand filmpje had dat heel fijn gevonden.... 

www.dumpert.nl - Fotograaf wil DJ fotograferen

----------


## LJmalcolm

lekkere operator ben je dan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AJB

Achterlijke idioten! Werkelijk onvoorstelbaar...

----------


## axs

en zo te lezen in de reacties hebben ze het met opzet gedaan...

----------


## jakobjan

Hmmm   als fotograaf had ik dit ook niet echt weten te warderen.
Sta je het shot van je leven te maken  wordt je weggeblazen door een of andere idioot die het leuk vind om met z'n CO2 gun te spelen..

Volgens mij is het ook niet echt gezond om de volle laag te krijgen

----------


## dj-wojcik

> en zo te lezen in de reacties hebben ze het met opzet gedaan...



ik denk niet dat iemand die daar reactie opgeeft ook maar een grijntje verstand van heeft. En daar aanwezig was. Daarom denk ik ook niet dat ze weten of dit wel opzet was. Het is immers Dumpert. Dat kennen we toch allemaal wel.

natuurlijk rot voor die persoon. Maar wat hou je er eigenlijk aan over. Want wat komt er precies uit die Co2 jets?

Ik denk trouwens ook niet dat een operator dit had kunnen zien. Met een beetje een donkere ruimte. Dan let je meer op het moment dan op de Jet's zelf. Dat er iemand zo slim is om voor op het podium de kruipen voor de Jet's waar in princiepe nooit iemand komt bij dit soort feesten

//off topic
was zonder die Co2 jets ook niet echt een wereldfoto geweest, want de blinders gingen ook mee aan. En daar kan die niet tegen op met zijn canon flitsertje :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LJmalcolm

> ik denk niet dat iemand die daar reactie opgeeft ook maar een grijntje verstand van heeft. En daar aanwezig was. Daarom denk ik ook niet dat ze weten of dit wel opzet was. Het is immers Dumpert. Dat kennen we toch allemaal wel.
> 
> natuurlijk rot voor die persoon. Maar wat hou je er eigenlijk aan over. Want wat komt er precies uit die Co2 jets?
> 
> Ik denk trouwens ook niet dat een operator dit had kunnen zien. Met een beetje een donkere ruimte. Dan let je meer op het moment dan op de Jet's zelf. Dat er iemand zo slim is om voor op het podium de kruipen voor de Jet's waar in princiepe nooit iemand komt bij dit soort feesten
> 
> //off topic
> was zonder die Co2 jets ook niet echt een wereldfoto geweest, want de blinders gingen ook mee aan. En daar kan die niet tegen op met zijn canon flitsertje



geenstijl is inderdaad nou niet echt een betrouwbare bron kwa reacties :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

uit die co2 jets komt vloeibare koolstofdioxide die erg koud is

en ik denk dat de meeste operators het toch wel door zouden hebben, zeker bij gebruik van dit soort effecten wil je toch wel zien of er niemand voorstaat

----------


## dj-wojcik

> geenstijl is inderdaad nou niet echt een betrouwbare bron kwa reacties
> 
> uit die co2 jets komt vloeibare koolstofdioxide die erg koud is
> 
> en ik denk dat de meeste operators het toch wel door zouden hebben, zeker bij gebruik van dit soort effecten wil je toch wel zien of er niemand voorstaat



oke dan vind ik het wel goed getimed/gemikt.


*//lesje-fotograaf-pesten on*

*Stap 1:* Zorg dat je een DJ bij de booth krijgt, die de fotograaf erg graag op de gevoelige plaat wil leggen

*Stap 2:* Zorg dat je co2 Jets op scherp heb staan, zodat je deze ten alle tijden kunt inzetten, wanneer dat nodig is.

*Stap 3:* Zet een trapje, of maak ruimte. Zodat er iemand voorlangs de DJ booth kan komen. Om zo recht voor de Jets te gaan staan.

*Stap 4:* Dit is een hele belangrijke stap. Let nu goed op de fotograaf of deze de perfecte foto wilt maken. En kijk of hij hiervoor de tijd neemt.

*Stap 5:* Laat hem eerst wat klooien met zijn foto-toestelletje. Maar hou hem nogsteeds goed in de gaten, want het kan zo voorbij zijn.

*Stap 6:* En dan nu de uitvoering. Hij wilt de foto maken en zorg dat hij net door het oculair kijkt als je de Jets aan zet. Let daarbij op de muziek. Het moet immers wel bij het plaatje passen.

Extra stap 7: Zorg dat je ook je blinders aandoet. Zodat als toch nog klikt, dat zijn foto toch nog vern**kt is.

Ja leerlingen, er komt veel kijken bij de perfecte fotograaf-pest-actie! Als dit te moeilijk is. Kijk dan goed naar het les materiaal wat te zien is, als je op de onderstaande link klikt

www.dumpert.nl - Fotograaf wil DJ fotograferen

*//lesje-fotograaf-pesten off*

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: tja, het is je hobby of niet :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> en zo te lezen in de reacties hebben ze het met opzet gedaan...



Ik geloof het ook:





> Deze fotograaf kwam er nog goed vanaf, later op de avond *hadden we er nog 1 te pakken* en die had daarna een dikke error op zijn cam.. :P
> Framed 31-03-09 @ 18:41



Als dit klopt mogen ze die gozer van mij aan zijn schaamhaar ophangen..!


Tja, wat moet je hier verder nog over zeggen...  :Confused:

----------


## kokkie

> oke dan vind ik het wel goed getimed/gemikt.
> 
> 
> *//lesje-fotograaf-pesten on*
> 
> *Stap 1:* Zorg dat je een DJ bij de booth krijgt, die de fotograaf erg graag op de gevoelige plaat wil leggen
> 
> *Stap 2:* Zorg dat je co2 Jets op scherp heb staan, zodat je deze ten alle tijden kunt inzetten, wanneer dat nodig is.
> 
> ...



Ik hoop voor je dat je niet op een klus van mij staat, want je zou heel wat aan me uit moeten leggen en als dat me niet bevalt zal het wel je laatste klus geweest zijn. Op het moment dat je dit soort effecten wil gebruiken moet je zeker zijn dat je niemand raakt!

Verder zie ik geen blinders en vind ik het heel knap van je dat jij kan zeggen dat de foto mislukt. Maar dat is een ander verhaal.

----------


## AJB

Zodra iemand technische middelen met een gezondheidsrisico gaat inzetten om iemand moedwillig te verwonden of zijn spullen kapot te maken is dat niet alleen intens dom maar tevens strafbaar. Zowel strafrechtelijk (opzet) als civielrechtelijk (nalatigheid) vervolgbaar.

Stelletje sukkels... Die discotheek uit mieteren en Nooooit meer binnen laten...

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik geloof het ook:
> 
> 
> 
> Als dit klopt mogen ze die gozer van mij aan zijn schaamhaar ophangen..!
> 
> 
> Tja, wat moet je hier verder nog over zeggen...



 

die fotograaf of de operator? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## partydrivein

Ik vraag me af hoe hij het er precies af heeft gebracht, naar mijn weten is CO² (2 kan ik niet omlaag krijgen sorry) zuurstof verdrijvend of ben ik nou gek :Confused: 

Dat is mij tenminste geleerd bij de brandweer :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik hoop voor je dat je niet op een klus van mij staat, want je zou heel wat aan me uit moeten leggen en als dat me niet bevalt zal het wel je laatste klus geweest zijn. Op het moment dat je dit soort effecten wil gebruiken moet je zeker zijn dat je niemand raakt!
> 
> Verder zie ik geen blinders en vind ik het heel knap van je dat jij kan zeggen dat de foto mislukt. Maar dat is een ander verhaal.



niet zo heet gebakken hé.... was maar voor de grap :Wink:  Kan me eerlijk gezegt niet in denken dat iemand dit expres doet.





> ...en vind ik het heel knap van je dat jij kan zeggen dat de foto mislukt. Maar dat is een ander verhaal..



dan heb je nog niet de foto's gekeken op de site. Want uit eindelijk heeft hij helemaal geen foto gemaakt :Wink:

----------


## DJ-Jan

> niet zo heet gebakken hé....



Zeg jij....


Wat zouden nou de gevolgen kunnen zijn van z'n verkoelende bries... (gezondheidsgevolgen)
Hoe schadelijk is dit nou eigenlijk?

Was niet echt een slimme plek van de fotograaf maar je zou toch echt als je zulken effecten gebruikt kijken ofdat er niet iemand voor staat...

----------


## 4AC

[FONT=Verdana]Nou daalt het niveau wat.

Natuurlijk [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]duk je niet op het knoppie als je ziet dat er een fotograaf boven staat. (zowel, dan is psychisch niet helemaal in orde met je)
Misschien had de man achter de knoppen wel helemaal geen zicht op de fotograaf of heeft hij gewoonweg niet gezien.

DUS, vervelende gebeurtenis. Ik vraag mij ook wat de gevolgen zijn geweest voor de fotograaf. (qua lichamelijk letsel)[/FONT]

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJ-Jan

> [FONT=Verdana]Nou daalt het niveau wat.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Natuurlijk [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]druk je niet op het knoppie als je ziet dat er een fotograaf boven staat. (zowel, dan is psychisch niet helemaal in orde met je)[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Misschien had de man achter de knoppen wel helemaal geen zicht op de fotograaf of heeft hij gewoonweg niet gezien.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]DUS, vervelende gebeurtenis. Ik vraag mij ook wat de gevolgen zijn geweest voor de fotograaf. (qua lichamelijk letsel)[/FONT]
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Als je er geen zicht op hebt zou je het nooit mogen aanzetten (in mijn ogen), zelfde met vuurwerk, als je dat afsteekt kijk je toch ook eerst ofdat het veilig is....

Maar we zullen waarschijnlijk nooit weten waarom de fotograaf niet gezien werd

----------


## moderator

Twee debielen aan het werk.
1. fotograaf die alles(?!) over heeft voor een plaatje maar niet over het juiste materiaal beschikt en denkt dat een dj booth bedoeld is om op te klauteren.

3. Klootviool die de CO2 een duw geeft terwijl er iemand zo dichtbij een nozzle hangt.

De berichten zo lezend denk ik dat er niet zo heel veel mensen met CO2 toepassingen ervaring hebben, of er slechts zijdelings bij betrokken zijn.

In een volle discotheek (2000 pax) wordt het doorgaans erg warm, dansende lijven, veel lampen, geen geweldige ventilatie...

Een burst met CO2 op z'n tijd helpt de temperatuur een beetje binnen de perken te houden.
Les: Fris spul die koolstofdioxide!

Bij de brandweer werken brandweer mensen, die weten als geen ander wat koolstof*monoxide* met een mens doet.
CO is een compleet andere, veel schadelijkere stof voor het menselijk lichaam dan CO2.

Wanneer je CO2 onder druk naar buiten perst, dan worden de klep die het systeem afsluit en de nozzle koud, tot bevriezen aan toe.

Wanneer je van erg dichtbij, zoals de fotograaf in dit filmpje, deze uitstoot over je heen krijgt, dan heb je kans op bevriezingsverschijnselen.
Voor mensen die onbekend zijn met bevriezen: de schade is te vergelijken met brandwonden.

Knap lompe actie, lens van de camera en de electronica in de body zouden ook best eens schade hebben kunnen oplopen.

mijn conclusie zou zijn: op zoek naar een knoppendrukker die wel zelfstandig z'n reet af kan vegen en een beetje kan nadenken.

----------


## partydrivein

> Bij de brandweer werken brandweer mensen, die weten als geen ander wat koolstof*monoxide* met een mens doet.
> CO is een compleet andere, veel schadelijkere stof voor het menselijk lichaam dan CO2.



Mij is ook herhaaldelijk verteld dat CO², koolstofdioxide ook zuurstof verdrijvend werkt.
Je sluit met een CO² blusser het vuur in met een CO² deken die ervoor zorgt dat er geen zuurstof meer bij het vuur komt en daardoor gaat het vuur uit.
Van alleen kou gaat het vuur niet uit.

----------


## moderator

Ja, er is een gezondheidsrisico bij het gebruik van een CO2 blusser, maar een CO2 blusser herken je als....een beetje brandweerman weet het antwoord....
Die herken je inderdaad aan die brede platte bek aan het eind van de slang.

Je hebt vast wel eens zo'n blusser helemaal leeggespoten, nadat de blusser leeg was stond je nog steeds rechtop toch? Je brandje was met een beetje mazzel uit, maar jij was niet omgelazerd door je blusactie!
Wel was het uiteinde van die blustoeter helemaal wit geworden, bevroren dus!

Hoofd en bijzaak onderscheiden aub, kennis is nuttig als je weet hoe je jouw kennis moet interpreteren.

----------


## partydrivein

Je hebt inderdaad de platte bek (de brandblusser he), maar je blust van je af, iemand anders is weggestuurd omdat hij op andere mensen richte.
Als reden gaf de leider van het zooitje pyromanen dat het inderdaad brandwonden op kon leveren, maar ook dat het zuurstof verdrijvend is en dat hij ademhalingsproblemen kon krijgen.

Ik stond nog steeds rechtop maar de fotograaf krijgt hem vol in zijn gezicht, dan had hij volgens mij ademhalingsproblemen van de schrik en de CO².

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Klopt, ook CO2 is zuurstof verdrijvend...

Echter CO is een tikkeltje erger: factor 20 op zuurstof (factor 1)

CO2 is echter niet dramatisch erg, het is, zoals de moderator aangeeft, de kou die hier echt schade kan doen... 

Over het filmpje: we zullen het niet weten of het opzet is, of dat de operator een goed overzicht had over de jets. 
Ik ben het zeker met jullie eens: geen overzicht, of twijfelachtige situatie: niet afschieten. 

Maar er is een goede mogelijkheid, ook zoals mod al aangaf: misschien was het een gebied wat WEL afgezet was voor mensen, en waar meneer de fotograaf dus helemaal niet mocht komen :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

Een brand heeft twee dingen nodig om te kunnen blijven bestaan: zuurstof + hitte (een voorwerp waarvan het materiaal kouder is dan het ontvlampunt brandt niet). En wat is nu het leuke van CO2: je neemt voor een stuk idd de zuurstof weg MAAR tegelijkertijd koel je ook het brandende voorwerp af tot onder zijn brandpunt. Mocht je niet koelen dan zou onmiddellijk na het stoppen met spuiten de brand direct weer even hevig oplaaien.

----------


## Lighting

> [FONT=Verdana]Nou daalt het niveau wat.
> 
> Natuurlijk [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]duk je niet op het knoppie als je ziet dat er een fotograaf boven staat. (zowel, dan is psychisch niet helemaal in orde met je)
> Misschien had de man achter de knoppen wel helemaal geen zicht op de fotograaf of heeft hij gewoonweg niet gezien.
> 
> DUS, vervelende gebeurtenis. Ik vraag mij ook wat de gevolgen zijn geweest voor de fotograaf. (qua lichamelijk letsel)[/FONT]
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Laten we bij het begin beginnen.......

1. de co2 die de spuitstuk verlaat kan oplopen tot +/- ....-76 C dit wil zeggen dat je in de eerste meter, na verstuiving, serieuze brandwonden kunt oplopen

Vervelende gebeurtenis??? JE BENT EEN SEMI ZONDAGMIDDAG AMATEUR als je zo met een gevaarlijke installatie om gaat ....... op het moment dat je je CO2 niet ziet staan, bedien je ze niet PUNT PUNT PUNT (een keer meegemaakt dat het moest vanwege een smpte show, toen een man met een dodemansknop naast de jets gezet.

Daarnaast heeft een fotograaf niks in de buurt van een CO2 jet te zoeken.....(weer die man die de beveiliging moet verzorgen)

Ik snap niet dat mensen zo luchtig op dit soort filmpjes reargeren.......dit zijn de gasten die er voor zorgen dat we straks allemaal geen CO2 meer mogen gebruiken.(aan een aantal reacties te zien is dit waarschijnlijk wel het beste)

Eind conclusie : deze gast moet gewoon terug in de wei met de rest van de koeien (hopende de koeien niet te hard te beledigen)

Lighting

----------


## Lighting

Ik denk dat ik de fotograaf gevonden heb.......en ik geloof niet dat hij liegt (het is erg goed mogelijk) en het is nog veel erger ,er is gewoon opzet in het spel hij geeft het zelf toe.........opsluiten en nooit meer loslaten....WAT EEN AMATEUR 1e KLAS


Deze fotograaf kwam er nog goed vanaf, later op de avond hadden we er nog 1 te pakken en die had daarna een dikke error op zijn cam.. :P
Dat is goed om te weten want hiermee beken je schuld.
Zodra iemand technische middelen met een gezondheidsrisico gaat inzetten om iemand moedwillig te verwonden en/of zijn spullen kapot te maken is dat niet alleen intens dom maar tevens strafbaar. Zowel strafrechtelijk (opzet) als civielrechtelijk (nalatigheid) vervolgbaar.

Voor de rest van zijn uitspraak had hij eerst naar een advocaat moeten gaan

en hier hebben we de IDIOOT die ook nog denkt dat ze hem met een rechtzaak niks kunnen maken.


Succes met je rechtzaak, als je beetje goed gekeken hebt had je gezien dat er vanuit de dj booth niet duidelijk zichtbaar is of er iemand voor de co2 staat, en gaat dat op het hoogtepunt in de muziek.. Oftewel, succes met je handicap, en ga volgende keer naast dat ding staan..  :Smile:  Oeps, ging "geheel per ongeluk".. powned.
Framed  01-04-09 @ 19:06

Lighting

----------


## Noobie

Is er geen wetgeving op gebied van CO2 & kabuki? zoals die er ook is voor vuurwerk?

Anders word het toch echt tijd dat iemand daar iets aan gaat doen  :Mad: 

en wat betreft die prutser met de CO2 trigger... gewoon aansluiten op de fles en opendraaien wat mij betreft. Hufter ten top  :EEK!:

----------


## koentjes

pffff alsjeblieft geen wet.... nederland is al aan het verzandden in regels en wetgeving, als iedereen nu eens zn hersenen gebruikt waarvoor ze zijn... na te denken ofzo...

----------


## Rolandino

Geloof dat er voor pyrotechniek wel een wetgeving is maar of co2 en kabuki daar onder vallen weet ik niet.

Vindt het zowieso raar dat de fotograaf daar kan komen.

A hij weet dat het niet mag
B ondanks dat moet er beveiligiing staan daar 

Dus in mijn ogen 2 kanten fout maar dat wil niet zeggen dat er dan dit moet gebeuren.

De operator moet gewoon  zicht hebben en verantwoording nemen dat is hier niet gebeurt.

Gewoon amateuristisch bezig geweest.

vindt gewoon als het allemaal echt gebeurt is de fotograag in dspe aangifte moet doen tegen de organisatie die weer op zijn beurt naar het desbetreffende bedrijf gaat die waarschijn lijk de operator kan aantonen.

we maken allemaal fouten en we hebben allemaal tijdens een klus de verantwoording ! neem die dan ook ook als het misgaat.

Als er dan achteraf nog nonchalant wordt gereageerd van we hadden er later er nog een te pakken..... dan is die persoo n in kwestie niet serieus bezig met zijn vak of hobbie en moet gewoon stoppen met zij  hobbie of werk.

Mocht ie voor eenn bedrijf werken dan graag ontslag op staande en zorgen dat hij niet meer aan de bak kan komen in dit wereldje !!!

Zijn wij weer van een prutser af !

----------


## @lex

> Mij is ook herhaaldelijk verteld dat CO², koolstofdioxide ook zuurstof verdrijvend werkt.
> Je sluit met een CO² blusser het vuur in met een CO² deken die ervoor zorgt dat er geen zuurstof meer bij het vuur komt en daardoor gaat het vuur uit.
> Van alleen kou gaat het vuur niet uit.



Misschien zeikerig, maar van kou gaat vuur ook uit, nl haal een van de volgende drie onderdelen weg en het vuur dooft:

*zuurstof
*brandstof (brandbaar materiaal)
*voldoende hoge temperatuur

Brand - Wikipedia)

Gr, @lex

----------


## partydrivein

Ik neem Wikipedia persoonlijk niet serieus, iedereen kan er schrijven en veranderen...

----------


## Marciej

Nooit iemand van de branddriehoek gehoord? BHV cursus? @lex heeft gelijk maar dat daargelaten.

Afijn, de persoon in kwestie zou, als je het mij vraagt, direct uit zijn functie ontheven moeten worden. Minkukels die volledig zonder enig verstand, en schijnbaar ook zonder enig respect voor anderen, omgaan met de voorhanden zijnde effecten en hiermee moedwillig anderen proberen te raken horen niet in deze branche thuis.  :Mad: 

Zoals Koentjes al zegt; door dit soort figuren komt onze sector onder nog meer, veelal vage, regelgeving te vallen.

----------


## NielsC

@Marciej
Als je goed had opgelet bij de BHV cursus, had je geleerd dat je door het toe voegen van kou (en dus verlagen van de temperatuur) de factor ontbrandingstemperatuur wegneemt(een van de 3 factoren die nodig zijn bij een brand/verbranding).

Ontoppic:

Dit is een mooi voorbeeld dat het gebruik van special effects een vak appart is en dat er verschillende veiligheids maatregelen moeten worden toegepast. Denk hierbij aan meer beveiligings personen bij/rond de special effects.

mvg,

Niels

----------


## Stevengos

> Een brand heeft twee dingen nodig om te kunnen blijven bestaan: zuurstof + hitte (een voorwerp waarvan het materiaal kouder is dan het ontvlampunt brandt niet).



Beetje off topic, maar kon het toch niet laten...

Het is een driehoekje  :Big Grin:  idd zoals jij aangaf: zuurstof, ontvlammingtemp. (of daarboven), maar... ook brandstof :P (die moet je ook niet buiten beschouwing laten, vooral niet als het om brandveiligheid gaat!!!)

----------


## Stevengos

Wel een beetje late reactie achterafgezien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mhsounds

Ook een BHV curses gedaan?  :Big Grin: 

Maareh best wel een topic kick dit...

----------


## Stevengos

Nee dat niet :P, maar wel genoeg theorie (op 't VWO gehad) om te weten wat veilig is en wat niet, BHV komt later wel eens als ik klaar ben met m'n studie...

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

Ik vind dit zeker geen slimme actie van de opperator, maar anderzijds had die fotograaf ook daar niet  mogen lopen. Als wij met dit soort effecten aan de gang gaan hebben wij zogenaamde 'nogo zones'.Deze zones worden duidelijk uitgelegd aan danseressen/media en andere mensen die eens het podium op kunnen klauteren. Bij pyro en dit soort CO2 opstellingen staat er zelf een tweede man bij het podium die aangeeft dat het podium vrij is.b verticaal is een iets ander verhaal. Als AV bedrijf ben je aan het einde van de dag toch aansprakelijk. Zoals iemand al aangaf ben je naar mijn idee ook strafrechtelijk vervolgbaar als je al niet de juiste voorzorgsmaatregelen neemt. Dat je dus aantoonbaar kan maken dat:
A. Gekwalificeerd personeel de operating heeft gedaan;
B. De persoon in kwestie op de hoogte is van de aanwezigheid van die dingen;
C. Dat de situatie veilig was geacht en dat deze man niet op het podium mocht komen.

Je gaat naar mijn idee dus altijd nat als dit soort dingen gebeuren.

Als er opzet in het spel is zo die operator inderdaad nooit meer aan de bak mogen komen! 

Veiligheid doe je samen.

----------


## Gast1401081

volgens mij is CO2 spul wat je zelf uitademt, en dus in je lichaam zit..

denk dat deze man voornamelijk is geschrokken, en dat de DJ geen richtgetal 50+ in zn gezicht wilde zien flitsen...

----------


## hardstyle

Mensen, dit is 3e klas havo scheikunde, dat heb ik dit jaar gehad. Ook het deel van koolstofmonooxide, maar ook hoe het allemaal zit met een brandblusser. Moeten jullie soms allemaal de 3e klas over doen ofzo?

----------


## Lighting

> volgens mij is CO2 spul wat je zelf uitademt, en dus in je lichaam zit..
> 
> denk dat deze man voornamelijk is geschrokken, en dat de DJ geen richtgetal 50+ in zn gezicht wilde zien flitsen...



zo jammer dat mensen denken .......je moet het weten .

----------


## @lex

> Mensen, dit is 3e klas havo scheikunde, dat heb ik dit jaar gehad. Ook het deel van koolstofmonooxide, maar ook hoe het allemaal zit met een brandblusser. Moeten jullie soms allemaal de 3e klas over doen ofzo?



Ik spreek je wel over een jaar of twintig. Dan mag je in het Frans drie bier, een stokbroodje met roomboter en de menukaart bestellen...

En ga er nou niet mee aankomen dat je geen Frans in je pakket hebt, want zo zijn er hier mensen die geen scheikunde in hun pakket hadden!

Gr, @lex

----------


## hardstyle

Telt een Big Mac, snoep en een milkshake in Frankrijk ook mee, want anders heb ik dat vorige week besteld tijdens een excursie.
En was het niet zo dat je vroeger examen moest doen in alle vakken en niet een vakkenpakket moest kiezen?

----------


## mhsounds

> Telt een Big Mac, snoep en een milkshake in Frankrijk ook mee, want anders heb ik dat vorige week besteld tijdens een excursie.
> En was het niet zo dat je vroeger examen moest doen in alle vakken en niet een vakkenpakket moest kiezen?



Volgens mij snap je het punt niet helemaal, er staat _OVER 20 jaar..._

Dan is veel weggezakt, ik merk het al op mijn vervolgopleiding....

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik spreek je wel over een jaar of twintig. Dan mag je in het Frans drie bier, een stokbroodje met roomboter en de menukaart bestellen...
> 
> En ga er nou niet mee aankomen dat je geen Frans in je pakket hebt, want zo zijn er hier mensen die geen scheikunde in hun pakket hadden!
> 
> Gr, @lex



 
Hmmm, ik heb zo rond maart mijn profiel gekozen, en zit nu in 3VWO, oftewel, tegenwoordig heb je tot en met de 3e alle (onderbouw)vakken een keer gehad, zo heeft iedereen die nu 3H of 3V doet al bijna 3 jaar frans, 2 jaar duits en 1 jaar economie enz. enz. 


Maargoed, on-topic, Daan

----------


## NiTRO

Nou ik heb even de hele discussie nagelezen en wat ik nou jammer vind is dat er aan het einde van de rit nog steeds geen zinnig antwoord gegeven is op de vraag: wat is nou de regelgeving/aanbeveling betreffende die C02 jets.

Ik hoor van de een dat je niet in het publiek mag "spuiten" ik hoor van de ander dat eht weer wel mag en ik weet dat die dingen in de jaren '90 op een gegeven moment verboden waren in de IT in A'dam omdat de party people die onder de verdovende en oppeppende middelen zaten niet zo goed konden tegen de snelle zuurstof daling in de zaal (hier hingen meerdere jets !).  Ze vielen dus bij de bosjes om.

Iemand meer info over wat wel en niet kan/mag/verstandig is?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stoney3K

> volgens mij is CO2 spul wat je zelf uitademt, en dus in je lichaam zit..
> 
> denk dat deze man voornamelijk is geschrokken, en dat de DJ geen richtgetal 50+ in zn gezicht wilde zien flitsen...



Het is natuurlijk wel de combinatie wat het gevaarlijk maakt: Schrikeffect, koude CO2 in je gezicht en dan op een hoog podium staand. Nu gaat het goed, maar hij had net zo goed kunnen vallen, en dán heb je wat meer last van die verminderde hoeveelheid zuurstof in de lucht.

Van een blast CO2 in je gezicht zul je niet zo gauw stikken. Net zogoed als je een minuut lang je adem in kan houden, zul je de boel net zo hard weer uitademen. CO2 kun je namelijk niet ínademen AFAIK. Wel in je longen krijgen, maar het wordt door je bloed niet opgenomen. Zo kortstondig is er dus niet zo snel veel aan de hand.

Dat neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat zowel die fotograaf áls die lichttech een beetje idioot bezig waren.

----------


## @lex

Ik snap niet zo goed dat er voor dit soort dingen wetgeving moet zijn voordat mensen besluiten het daarom niet te doen. Is er wetgeving voor het 'de zaal inspuiten van sambal'? Nee ik denk het niet. Ik denk ook niet dat die wetgeving er gaat komen.

Wat ik wel weet is dat je als je de inschatting maakt dat het veilig kan en er vervolgens door schade en schande achterkomt dat het letsel heeft veroorzaakt, je gewoon aansprakelijk kan worden gesteld wegens roekeloos handelen.

Bij bijna alles geldt: gebruik je verstand! 

@lex

----------


## NiTRO

Volgens mij snappen jullie het niet, het zuurstof niveau daalt bij het gebruik van een C02 jet, dit heeft niks te maken met bevriezen of een stoot koude C02. Er is een regel dat er een bepaalde zuurstof verhouding moet zijn in een ruimte/discotheek/kroeg en die verhouding word verstoord als men C02 gaat spuiten. Ik wil dus weten of er ergens iets te vinden is van die levels en hoe dat na te meten is en wat daarvan veilig is en wat niet. (misschien iemand van de brandweer met info?)



@lex dus het heeft niks te maken met gezond verstand, ik mag hopen dat je dat altijd gebruikt! Als je niet weet hoe iets werkt blijf er dan van af!

----------


## JeroenVDV

Mannen van een "echt" specialeffect-bedrijf meten bij de wat grotere aantallen CO2-jets/kanonnen dan ook netjes met een CO2 meter of alles binnen de marges blijven. Maarja, sinds elke hobbybob die dingen kan kopen en ruimtes volspuit met CO2 (en dus zuurstof verdrijft)...

----------


## NiTRO

aha dus er wordt door sommige bedrijven wel degelijk serieus met het onderwerp van de zuurstof daling omgegaan, goed om te weten. 

thnks voor het antwoord

----------

